# Speed cameras



## 109011 (Jan 3, 2008)

Another one from 'a friend in the know'..... :wink:

Dear All

I was speaking to a mate of mine yesterday who is a traffic officer in Thames Valley Police. He told me that due to the Freedom of Information Act the general public now have access to speed camera offences registered in the last twelve months.

Did you know that every time your car goes even 1 Mile per hour over the speed limit it is registered and placed on a Database. They will only issue a ticket if you are way over (10% + 3) OR if you receive 10 near misses.

You can now check how many you have against your car's Registration Number on this site: www.i-database.co.uk

It will ask you for a password, but just click on "need a login" and you will be given a temporary one in a pop up window. In the top right hand corner there is a "click-on" window and it even shows the latest picture taken by a camera.

I must admit it's slowed me down a bit.

Be careful out there. :lol:


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

A really worthwhile site. Well worth a visit, amazing the clarity of the photo!

Brian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*hugely funny that one*

i typed in the reg number of my m/home thats been stolen...doing my columbo bit, saw that it was in cornwall, aha thinks me, get a picture, and there you go.....got my van back..oh no, perhaps not...cant tell yoou how comical that is


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I wondered when we had been to Cleveland??? good picture quality


 Anne


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Got me, now wait for the moans, think you may have had one already. :roll:


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

:lol: Made me smile - V good


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Amazed how quickly the 'red mist' came up over me .... to be knocked down again.


----------

